# Best carrier for newborn??



## MamaChick (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Everyone! I got into babywearing once my DD was out of the newborn stage. I do have a Moby Wrap but was wanting something easier to get on and pop the babe in. I want something that will work best from birth. Once the baby is bigger I have an Ergo and a Boba.

I'm thinking a Ring Sling might work best but I have no idea where to look? Suggestions?

Also, thoughts on the Baby K'tan?


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

My top two suggestions for newborns are ring slings and wraps. Since you already have the Moby Wrap you are good there, unless you wanted to give a woven wrap a try instead. They are more supportive for heavier/older babies and can be used for back carries as well, so they more versatile too.

There are lots of good ring sling options... my personal favorite is Sakura Bloom. I also like Sleeping Baby Productions and Kalea Baby. It really just depends on what your price range is and what type of fabric you'd like.

The Baby K'Tan is very similar to the Moby Wrap, although it's much less fabric and supposedly easier to get on/off. On of the cons though is that it's sized, and not adjustable at all, so you really need to get the right size... and that can be hard to do without trying on first or when pregnant. Plus, as your body changes in the weeks/months after the baby is born the size that fit you at 1 week postpartum may not fit well at 2 months in.

Hope that helps...


----------



## NeptuneRising (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the Moby (husband loves it, I find it a pain) an Infantino swift (We all hate it), a Balboa Baby sling (I think it's okay but my girl is big and I tried it around 2 months and she isn't really into it. She seems uncomfortable and it is much less secure than a wrap or carrier) and a Baby K'tan. I LOVE the Baby K'tan. I am 5'3 1/2" and around 135-140lbs and I got the small. It fits perfect and I am so comfortable using it. I have shopped with Charlie multiple times and done chores and scrapbooking with her in it. She seems to like it a lot. She is high needs so sometimes she doesn't like being in it for long periods but it's so easy to pop her in and out I'll just take her out and hold her for a while and then slip her back in when I need my hands. I think you will feel really safe using the wraps for your baby as a newborn but as the previous poster said you want to make sure you get the right size for the fitted wraps, which I'm sure you can try on somewhere!


----------



## MamaChick (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clovergirl*
> 
> My top two suggestions for newborns are ring slings and wraps. Since you already have the Moby Wrap you are good there, unless you wanted to give a woven wrap a try instead. They are more supportive for heavier/older babies and can be used for back carries as well, so they more versatile too.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That helps a lot. I've been looking at Sleeping Baby Productions (her site is kind of hard for me to figure out) and I'm going to check out the others you suggested!


----------



## MamaChick (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeptuneRising*
> 
> I have the Moby (husband loves it, I find it a pain) an Infantino swift (We all hate it), a Balboa Baby sling (I think it's okay but my girl is big and I tried it around 2 months and she isn't really into it. She seems uncomfortable and it is much less secure than a wrap or carrier) and a Baby K'tan. I LOVE the Baby K'tan. I am 5'3 1/2" and around 135-140lbs and I got the small. It fits perfect and I am so comfortable using it. I have shopped with Charlie multiple times and done chores and scrapbooking with her in it. She seems to like it a lot. She is high needs so sometimes she doesn't like being in it for long periods but it's so easy to pop her in and out I'll just take her out and hold her for a while and then slip her back in when I need my hands. I think you will feel really safe using the wraps for your baby as a newborn but as the previous poster said you want to make sure you get the right size for the fitted wraps, which I'm sure you can try on somewhere!


Thank you! I talked to another girl that really loves hers. I guess it's like the Moby, just put together? The only thing that makes me nervous is the sizing. By their charts, I'm an XS. That just seems so little! But I guess it's better it be tight than too loose.


----------



## GoMamaMel (Dec 2, 2011)

i didn't read others who posted before but I loved the moby when DS was a newborn. has quite a learning curve but its super comfy. also i would say a ring sling is a great investment. i have many friends that use ringslings with their 2-3 year olds, so it will last you a while. DS is 9 months and we just got a ring sling this past month, after going through MANY pouches as he grew, my body changed, etc. I wish i had gotten the ring sling way earlier and skipped all those pouches.

I made the ringsling out of 100% linen and rings from SLINGRINGS.com-- which you must buy if you're making a sling. they're weight tested and safe for your baby.

If you're looking to purchase check thebabywearer.com for used slings at a great price, otherwise, sakura bloom is a really popular brand as is the maya wrap. there's differences and similarities but they all basically function the same.

GL mama! happy babywearing!


----------



## MamaChick (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clovergirl*
> 
> There are lots of good ring sling options... my personal favorite is Sakura Bloom.


Which Sakura Bloom sling do you have? So many options!!!


----------



## MamaChick (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoMamaMel*
> 
> i didn't read others who posted before but I loved the moby when DS was a newborn. has quite a learning curve but its super comfy. also i would say a ring sling is a great investment. i have many friends that use ringslings with their 2-3 year olds, so it will last you a while. DS is 9 months and we just got a ring sling this past month, after going through MANY pouches as he grew, my body changed, etc. I wish i had gotten the ring sling way earlier and skipped all those pouches.
> 
> ...


Oooh thank you! Going to check our thebabywearer.com now!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaChick*
> 
> Which Sakura Bloom sling do you have? So many options!!!


Ahem, well, I have more than one.







The Pure linen is a great starter sling, it's a single layer of linen so nice and lightweight for the hotter months. I do personally prefer the double layer linens though (I have an Essential linen in Raven~Storm), mostly because I love ring slings and use them long term. It's nice to have the extra layer with a heavier/older baby (like over 25lbs). I also have a silk one (an Artisan, in Anise Stripe), which is my favorite, but it's just not as practical as the linens are (because while they can be machine washed I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that regularly, it changes the way the silk feels) so I don't think I'd make that my only sling, you know?

I don't own a Pixie linen, but a friend does (a single layer) and it's also very nice. Not that much different support/weight wise than the Pure but prettier.


----------



## lilpeeperkeeper (Jan 10, 2012)

As a babywearing mama of 3 so far (I was introduced to it when my 3rd child was a baby and currently babywearing fairly extensively with my 5th child), I would very much agree that either the ring sling or a woven wrap is a more economical choice than the pouch simply because either of those two types are more versatile and tend to be more comfortable (although I have a pouch and have used it!).

And yes, rings must be from SlingRings and for a ring sling especially, the fabric type is important. Medium weight linen, silk, and tencel tend to be excellent choices - natural fibers, strong, and breathable. I would avoid slings made from pretty cotton, unless it is double layer or a thicker weight than your normal quilting cotton. The sling needs to be durable and sturdy enough to entrust your baby to after all =)! Happy Babywearing -- there's nothing like it!


----------



## MamaChick (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I went with a slingified BBSlen from SBP. It's already on it's way to me! Can't wait to see it!


----------

